# Looking for a gas power ice auger



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

I am looking for a gas powered ice auger for the upcoming ice fishing season. I am not sure what brand to buy or how big of a motor you would recommend. Any suggestions? Are you looking to get rid of yours? Let me know.
Cory


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

I love mine to death! Made by Eskimo with a 10 inch auger. Love the size of the hole it drills, just have to be careful where you step


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

the more CC's the better, (engine placement) I would check on replacement blade cost's and avalibilty. most companys make a good auger. I have a jiffy 10" 3 hp.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a 8" Eskimo and love it. I would suggest only buying a 10" if you fish the gorge, otherwise your buying more auger then you need. The more hp you have the better, but even the smaller 2hp will do the same job as the bigger ones it just might take 10 seconds longer. usually i have the patients to wait that 10 seconds and save a hundred + bucks. Just my take.


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for all of the pointers, I just bought an Eskimo 8". I thought about the 10" but I never fish the gorge or fish lake. I hope to have a blast with it this year!
Cory


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Good for you, you're going to love it and wonder why you didn't buy it sooner!  It's by far my most prized piece of ice fishing equipment.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

cwp said:


> Thanks for all of the pointers, I just bought an Eskimo 8". I thought about the 10" but I never fish the gorge or fish lake. I hope to have a blast with it this year!
> Cory


8" auger is better at the Gorge anyway so you can cut 3 holes next to each other and not exceed the 16" hole limit. Thinner ice I just use a spudbar to cut my hole with . I save the power for 6" ice or better .


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree with poo pie your going to love it. I had a hand auger my first year when I took my family thats all i did was cut holes not much fishing. Now I can zip a hole for everyone and get to fishing -|\O- alot more enjoyable


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The weekest point on a power auger is the pull rope and starter.
When you pull the rope to start the engine, use short quick pulls and don't pull the rope all the way out.

It you use this method, you will keep the auger running for a long time without breaking the starter assembly.

One other tip, when the season is over drain out all the gas and run the engine until it runs out of gas.

Start each new season with fresh gas and 2 stroke oil.

Keep a spare spark plug and wrench with the auger. You will use it!

See you on the ice!
Grandpa D


----------



## kastmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

Hellsangler69 said:


> cwp said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all of the pointers, I just bought an Eskimo 8". I thought about the 10" but I never fish the gorge or fish lake. I hope to have a blast with it this year!
> ...


+1 on HA69 about using the power auger for ice 6" or thicker. I use my hand auger till then. Congrats on the 8 incher. A plus for buying an 8" is weight. Going on a long hike with a power auger and all your gear can be very tiring, especially going up a hill on the way to the parking lot.


----------



## Hardwater (Sep 14, 2007)

Unless you ride a machine to your honey hole, don't forget to consider weight. I like to be very mobile and sharp blades more than make up for the extra cc's in power I "lost" by going with a lighter unit. I can whip my friends with their super charged beasties and I don't stroke out draggin my gear off the ice like they do.


----------



## duckaddict (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm all about the 10" hole. I like to have my finder down the same hole I'm fishing so it's close and easy to read. Plus whenever I catch that huge state record fish I'll be able to get him through the hole.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Grandpa D said:


> The weekest point on a power auger is the pull rope and starter.
> When you pull the rope to start the engine, use short quick pulls and don't pull the rope all the way out.
> 
> It you use this method, you will keep the auger running for a long time without breaking the starter assembly.
> ...


 I totally agree, GD. Except I've learned to drain the gas and run the engine till the tank is dry EVERY trip. It's really not difficult and I've had my Eskimo for 5 years now and it still runs great. +1 on taking an extra plug also.


----------

